# TOAD DAYZ



## awesomecs (Sep 11, 2015)

so I think this is a American toad I'm not planning on keeping it I dint even touch it I left it alone and started recording AND I GOT DIS AMAZING FOTAGE!!!! the toads are more common since the mushrooms the filed crickets eat our out and there hundreds of crickets running around p.s is this toad stuck or is it ambushing or both
....
here's a pic






I got a video of it eating but I dint get it to upload on the forums =[


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2015)

Love toads. Most likely he is not stuck.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 11, 2015)

wellington said:


> Love toads. Most likely he is not stuck.




that's what I thought after I saw him stand still and eat a bug in a blink of a eye I have footage but I don't know how to upload it on to tortoise forums =[


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2015)

@jaizei might be able to help you with loading the vid


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 11, 2015)

I have no idea who that is but I have a camera I recorded it on so how would I transfer my vids


----------



## dmmj (Sep 11, 2015)

who has long sticky tongues toads or frogs?


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 12, 2015)

they both have somewhat sticky tonguest frogs have long tongungesthe jump high unlike toads that walk or hop I saw it eat I got it on video I just don't know how to upload it to the fourms


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 12, 2015)

lol mega typoe


----------



## jaizei (Sep 12, 2015)

As far as I know, you can not upload video directly to the forum. You would have to upload to one of the supported sites (Dailymotion,,Facebook,Liveleak,Metacafe,Vimeo,YouTube) and then embed the video into your post.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 12, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## ANIMAL LOVER 2016 (Dec 5, 2015)

So cute! I loooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeee toads! I have a Cuban tree-frog his name is Cubie here he is.


----------



## awesomecs (Dec 9, 2015)

ANIMAL LOVER 2016 said:


> So cute! I loooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeee toads! I have a Cuban tree-frog his name is Cubie here he is.
> View attachment 157768




omg so cute I love all animals but if a fly toches me I try to kill it lol


----------



## Tom (Dec 9, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> so I think this is a American toad I'm not planning on keeping it I dint even touch it I left it alone and started recording AND I GOT DIS AMAZING FOTAGE!!!! the toads are more common since the mushrooms the filed crickets eat our out and there hundreds of crickets running around p.s is this toad stuck or is it ambushing or both
> ....
> View attachment 148067
> here's a pic
> ...




Is the keyboard on your device broken? It appears that your punctuation and "caps" settings are only functioning intermittently.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 9, 2015)

He probably wedged himself in that slot to avoid getting picked up by a larger critter. My toads would wedge into a spot and then puff up to stay there.


----------



## awesomecs (Dec 10, 2015)

Tom said:


> Is the keyboard on your device broken? It appears that your punctuation and "caps" settings are only functioning intermittently.


 
yeah I have 2 browsers and one of them Is slow so even when I type I have to pushed down hard to get one letter type up.... its annoying oh and the rest are just mistakes like the explanation marks and the others are just the browser


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 11, 2015)

I can tell you first hand about toads hiding in tight spots.
I get one inside my "closed off" pen every now and then. They are very hard to find during the day. But they are right there. 
My wife told me for weeks about a huge toad that was in one of the watering pools every morning. I'd come home and rip the place to shreds and not only could I not find one, but I also did not ever find a single spot where one could get in there! 
Sure as anything, when I was re modeling the pen, I found four GIGANTIC cane toads underneath a dog house.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can tell you first hand about toads hiding in tight spots.
> I get one inside my "closed off" pen every now and then. They are very hard to find during the day. But they are right there.
> My wife told me for weeks about a huge toad that was in one of the watering pools every morning. I'd come home and rip the place to shreds and not only could I not find one, but I also did not ever find a single spot where one could get in there!
> Sure as anything, when I was re modeling the pen, I found four GIGANTIC cane toads underneath a dog house.



I go through this every summer. We have native toads that come get in all my tortoise waters at night. As I go around making sure all the torties are in their boxes and locked up for the night, I have to pull the toads out of their water and I put them on the other side of a giant brick wall that encircles the whole property. I don't know how they keep getting back in unless they are climbing the wall, which I think I would have seen, and doesn't seem physically possible.

Crafty little buggers.


----------



## awesomecs (Dec 11, 2015)

Tom said:


> I go through this every summer. We have native toads that come get in all my tortoise waters at night. As I go around making sure all the torties are in their boxes and locked up for the night, I have to pull the toads out of their water and I put them on the other side of a giant brick wall that encircles the whole property. I don't know how they keep getting back in unless they are climbing the wall, which I think I would have seen, and doesn't seem physically possible.
> 
> Crafty little buggers.



yup I know how that fells, well at lest not with my tortoise pen, but once it was late at night and we all got out of the car and my mom jumped on the car door since she saw something big hop I went over to see a big American toad....it kind of sad thoe I see more toads get run over by cars in drive ways then I do outside NOT counting the babys there are hundreds of baby toads in the spring/summer


----------

